# Have to look at this property in 2 hours. What do you all think for an estimate?



## RamirezOrchards (Jan 13, 2010)

Looking for salting and plowing. Property is about 50x300ft. It is a restaurant store front that would need de-icing agent and their walkway shoveled. Thanks!










Here is a better street view picture:


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

place is about .35 acres or so. Plowing time, probably around 30-40 minutes for a 1-3.9 inch storm plus maybe another 20 minutes on the walks? It looks like you can maybe push some of those walks when you plow. and just touch up the other areas with the shovel (around the posts). Rock salt on the lot ios about 300lbs and probably 100lbs icemelt on the walks. Plow/Shovel $75/push plus about $90 salt/ice melt per application. 

I also am assuming that you can clear part of the walks with the plow truck. If you cant then that changes it to probably at least 1 hour on the walks. Picture is a tough view


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

i'll do it for $259.00


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

Ill do it for 245.00


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

I would go $259.50.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

.......$244.99............


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Longae29;1170944 said:


> .......$244.99............


......$230.45........Thumbs Up


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

I got a three wheeler for christmas going to put a plow on it. I'm going to figure in fuel,insurance(have to be legit), and $12 a hour(I could be working overtime). I'll go $19.42 per hour. I got some sand left from cleaning my garage the last few winters they can just have at it. Bet it takes me 2.5hrs so that means three cases of Red Dawg everytime it snows.


----------

